# Should I call her or email to make appointment?



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I will feel more comfortable emailing, phones are scary to use. Do you think I should email her or is that a bad way to make an appointment? Note, I've never seen her before. What is the protocol?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well a call would definitely be the correct way to go about it if you can muster the courage. I didn't realise you could even send emails to make appointments? No relative or friend who can book it for you?

I would definitely try to build the courage to make the call though, it always feels so good afterwards (for me at least).


----------



## Crunchie (Sep 21, 2009)

*I prefer that someone would call me, instead of emailing.
It's looking more serious and better for the beginning, in my opinion.

P.S - I don't understand how you never see her before if you deliberate between call or IM message.







*


----------



## giggles (Apr 30, 2009)

id say just go with the email


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd email too. She will probably understand considering her profession. Especially once you go see her and tell her what kind of things you're dealing with.

I'm in the process of getting Disability and I've been doing it mostly through e-mail as well. It's alot more comfortable for me as well so I know where you're coming from. 

If I have to make a call I'll worry about it for days and keep putting it off. It sucks!


----------

